# hulk smash!!!!!!



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

What you should do is order a lot of those foam props that the wrestlers use, stack them up, and, wearing the costume, run through them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool costume, Michael.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome costume! Seems I saw a video or photos of the construction of this somewhere.


----------



## A Richie Perez (Sep 19, 2012)

That is sick. I always wanted to do something like that but as The Thing from Fantastic Four... would you share tutorial.

Rich


----------

